# Unterschied zwischen Solo und Co-op



## Survíver (20. Mai 2012)

Moin Buffedler ,
Ich als toteler Diablo-Neuling muss zuerst mal sagen, dass ich ziemlich angetan von dem Spiel bin.
Komm bis jetzt auch super damit klar, sehr einsteigerfreundlich. 
Eine sache verstehe ich jedoch noch nicht so ganz, was ist der unterschied zwischen dem Solo und Coopspiel? 


Mfg Surviver


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2012)

Solo: Du spielst allein.
Coop: Du spielst mit anderen. Dabei werden die Gegner staerker damit es fair bleibt...


----------



## Survíver (20. Mai 2012)

Ja das ist mir klar , gibts denn irgend einen hm sagen wir "Anreiz" , damit es sich "lohnt" coop zu spielen (z.B. bessere Beute etc.) ?
Meine bisherigen Coop Gruppen waren nämlich nich so toll, die waren ala WoW Dungeonbrowser, bloß nich schrieben und nur schnell durchrushen


----------



## Nexarion (20. Mai 2012)

Zudem kannst du im Coop nicht auf deine "normalen" Gefährten zurückgreifen. Der Loot ist "reichlicher" und man kann sich ggf spielweisen von anderen aneignen.

Für den ersten Durchlauf würde ich aber allein der Story wegen alleine spielen. Mittlerweile werden die meisten Storyelemente abgebrochen damit es schneller vorran geht.

PS: Es gibt natürliche auch viele Plattformen im Netz, wo man sich die passenden (auch redseligen) Mitspieler suchen kann. Diese packst du auf deine Kontaktliste und kannst dann auch mit ihnen Spielen.


----------



## Survíver (20. Mai 2012)

Hm ja ok danke für die shcnellen antworten , wollte sowieso erstmal solo spielen wegen der Story , dnaach schauen wir mal weiter .


----------



## ChaosX (20. Mai 2012)

Solo ist man nicht unbedingt alleine freunde können dein spiel trotzdem beitretten


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn man die Option deaktiviert, kann keiner so einfach beitreten.


----------



## Schlamm (20. Mai 2012)

Zu mehreren macht es einfach mehr Spaß. Und damit meine ich nicht Randoms


----------



## JonnyBee (20. Mai 2012)

wäre schön gewesen wenn es im Mehrspielermodus bessere beute gäbe.


----------



## jolk (20. Mai 2012)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> wäre schön gewesen wenn es im Mehrspielermodus bessere beute gäbe.



nun theoretisch hast du ja die 2-4xfache Beute. Zumindestens war es bei mir immer so (und ist auch so), dass man den anderen das zeug gibt was man nicht braucht für sie aber nützlich ist. (Dex zeug and mönche und dh, stärke an barbaren etc. ) 
Aber ich habe auch bisher nur einmal random gespielt und danach erfolgreich diesen random in mein privatteam eingegliedert.


----------



## MrGimbel (21. Mai 2012)

Da der Loot für jeden Spieler eigens generiert wird, hast du natürlich größere Chancen was passendes für dich zu bekommen. Vorrausgesetzt deine Mitspieler geben dir den Loot (sobald die Beute aus dem Rucksack raus gezogen wird, kann die jeder aufnehmen)


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Der Coop-Modus hat den angenehmen Vorteil, zusammen mit anderen spielen und gleichzeitig plaudern zu können.

Es bringt immer nur wenig, in Rückblicken gewisse Situationen zu erzählen, die ganz spaßig waren. Stattdessen können deine bis zu 3 Freunde die Geschichte live miterleben.

Mit einem Gildenkollegen spiele ich im Coop-Modus. Unsere "Main"-Charaktere sind nun schon in Akt 3 bzw. 4, während die Coopchars (gleicher Queststand) noch in Akt 2 rumhüpfen, wir die Questtexte und Videos überspringen und zusammen im Team spielen.


----------



## Yinj (21. Mai 2012)

Im Coop bekommst du besseres EQ als im Solo Spiel.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Mai 2012)

Pack dir 3 Freunde ein... ab ins TS und dann locker flockig schnetzeln, Loot tauschen und nebenbei noch quatschen. Sehr sehr angenehm.

Solo hat halt die Vorteile das man seine Begleiter kennenlernt, die Story genau mitbekommen kann da man Zeit hat etc.pp.


----------



## floppydrive (21. Mai 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Im Coop bekommst du besseres EQ als im Solo Spiel.



Nein


----------

